# PPB Saturday morning



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Is anyone going fishing on the west side either Altona or Point Cook? Fished at Point Cook yesterday with a huge school of salmon, caught about 10, all just undersized 

Cheers

Kelly


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Gone...south for me this weekend but next weekend I'm keen to tackle the Cook.


----------

